# Fat and Fit



## ZainTheInsane (Sep 26, 2010)

Is it possible to be fat and fit at the same time?


----------



## blubberismanly (Sep 26, 2010)

You mean like a musclechub? That's about as close as it gets. Fat fills chiseled corners.


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Sep 26, 2010)

Yes. I know several fat people who have low blood pressure, cholesterol and triglycerides, have good physical mobility and flexibility, and like to participate in daily physical activity like yoga, walking, swimming, running, handball and dancing. Judging a person's health and physical activity simply by what they look like is like trying to judge the size of someone's bank account by the clothes on their back.


----------



## blubberismanly (Sep 26, 2010)

Hold on--I thought "fit" referred to the image of being "in shape." "Health," to me, is much more broad as far as image is concerned. Maybe I'm being too literal?


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Sep 26, 2010)

blubberismanly said:


> Hold on--I thought "fit" referred to the image of being "in shape." "Health," to me, is much more broad as far as image is concerned. Maybe I'm being too literal?



I don't use the word 'fit' to refer to body shape. I use it to refer to overall health. I don't describe people who have thinner body shapes with obvious musculature as 'fit,' because their body shape and obvious musculature isn't necessarily an indication of good health.


----------



## bigpulve (Sep 26, 2010)

Depends on what your definition of fit is.

I have normal bp, low cholesteral, can almost put my palms on the ground bending down, exercise 90 minutes a day 5ish days a week, Can run a mile no problem....


----------



## joswitch (Sep 26, 2010)

bigpulve said:


> Depends on what your definition of fit is.
> 
> I have normal bp, low cholesteral, can almost put my palms on the ground bending down, exercise 90 minutes a day 5ish days a week, Can run a mile no problem....



^Yep. That = fit. As in cardiovascularly and generally physically healthy and functional.


----------



## joswitch (Sep 26, 2010)

thirtiesgirl said:


> Yes. I know several fat people who have low blood pressure, cholesterol and triglycerides, have good physical mobility and flexibility, and like to participate in daily physical activity like yoga, walking, swimming, running, handball and dancing. * Judging a person's health and physical activity simply by what they look like is like trying to judge the size of someone's bank account by the clothes on their back.*



^I approve of this post.


----------



## furious styles (Sep 26, 2010)

nope, obviously impossible


----------



## Bearsy (Sep 26, 2010)

thirtiesgirl said:


> Yes. I know several fat people who have low blood pressure, cholesterol and triglycerides, have good physical mobility and flexibility, and like to participate in daily physical activity like yoga, walking, swimming, running, handball and dancing. Judging a person's health and physical activity simply by what they look like is like trying to judge the size of someone's bank account by the clothes on their back.



I'm much slower than normal people and I sweat a lot even when I'm inactive, but other than those points, this is me. I'm healthy as a horse, aside from being ~480lbs. Sometimes my back/legs hurt, but I'm sure that happens with anyone from time to time.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Sep 26, 2010)

Certainly possible. Easier, of course, to be fit and stay fit as one gains, but not impossible to achieve when already fat.

I can't recall where I saw it, but I seem to remember seeing a study once that suggested being fit and *not* thin actually was better than thin, or fit *and* thin, due to certain factors of how the human body processes and body fat correlate. More notably for females than males, though.

tldr: Yes, and it's a good thing = P


----------



## orin (Sep 26, 2010)

It is possible ....

you can have a really fit fat person who just does not eat right, but exercise and has great endurance and health metrics like blood pressure and all that but just cant keep the weight off because of their diet


----------



## gobettiepurple (Sep 26, 2010)

i know a ton of thin people who live totally unhealthy lifestyles . . . 

plus, i have always been "active" and bigger. I think it depends on your activity level - how much you get out there and move!


----------



## mccormick (Sep 27, 2010)

I am one of these people.


----------



## FatAndProud (Sep 27, 2010)

mccormick said:


> I am one of these people.



I am in love :wubu:


----------



## fat hiker (Sep 27, 2010)

ZainTheInsane said:


> Is it possible to be fat and fit at the same time?



Absolutely - much depends on your genetics, but there certainly are people, even Olympic athletes, who have cardiovascular fitness, strength, and size and fat too.


----------



## lishiyo (Sep 27, 2010)

My roommate's fat (size 22+) and she's insanely fit and healthy. She runs every day, figure skates every week, and goes mountain climbing during breaks. Also a vegan who eats really healthily, low-fat, low-carb, whole foods etc. The only condition she has is PCOS, but any woman can get that (I got PCOS when I was under 100 lbs and running three miles a day). 

My mom's side of the family is pretty much the only naturally fat and large-boned Chinese family I've ever seen (seriously, they were fat during the Great Famine when no one had anything to eat), and they have insanely healthy genes. My obese grandma's over 70 and she still walks 10+ miles a day and goes sightseeing all the time. She's never had a health problem in her life, not even a cold. We don't even have a nearsighted person on my mom's side, which is pretty rare for China. (Now, my predominately underweight dad's side of the family on the other hand....high bp, diabetes, neuropathy, stomach cancer, deafness, the works!)

Me, I'm average-sized and hilariously unfit, but I'm blessed with the stamina/easy muscularity from my mom's side. I've walked 15+ miles a day in three-inch heels before without problems. (Wouldn't recommend it though )


----------



## Fox (Sep 28, 2010)

mccormick said:


> I am one of these people.



That's hawt.


----------



## bigmac (Sep 29, 2010)

You can be fit and fat up to a point. At the present time I weigh about 330 pounds and am NOT fit even though all my medical numbers are good. For me I don't think its possible to be fit if I weigh more than 280 pounds (I'm 6'4").


----------



## bigpulve (Sep 29, 2010)

Im 285 and consider myself very athletic and fit. Not necessarily where I want to be body composition wise, but fit not the less.


----------



## Webmaster (Sep 30, 2010)

"Fit" is relative. A very fit fat person may not necessarily be able to do all the same stuff an unfit thin person can do, but s/he'll be better off anyway. As far as I am concerned, "fit" means pursuing a common-sense healthy lifestyle, including whatever exercise suits a person best.


----------



## Aurora (Sep 30, 2010)

I'm working on it.  Hiking when I can, being active, eating well. I have some medical issues I'm trying to get straightened out. Pain in the arse.

I also agree with the response that thin does not equal fit. I think as long as a person exercises and eats well he/she can be fit at almost any size. I say almost because once you reach a certain size you're physically unable to do enough activity to keep yourself healthy, and that certain size is going to be different for everyone.


----------



## joswitch (Sep 30, 2010)

Aurora said:


> I'm working on it.  Hiking when I can, being active, eating well. I have some medical issues I'm trying to get straightened out. Pain in the arse.
> 
> I also agree with the response that thin does not equal fit. I think as long as a person exercises and eats well he/she can be fit at almost any size. I say almost because once you reach a certain size you're physically unable to do enough activity to keep yourself healthy, and that certain size is going to be different for everyone.



You = hott hiker!

Also: on the flip side, I know plenty of 'orribly unfit, smoking, poor food choices, poor stamina, low strength, ill health people who are THIN!

No, really!


----------



## LoveBHMS (Sep 30, 2010)

Whether or not thin people are unhealthy is never relevent. Ever.

I can say that non-smokers get lung cancer but that hasn't got anything to do with the fact that smoking causes cancer.

I can point out that you can break your leg if you've never skied, but it doesn't mean that skiing doesn't put you at risk of injury.

So if you want to have a discussion about whether or not being fat can coincide with being healthy, there is no point to saying that thin folks can get sick.


----------



## calauria (Oct 7, 2010)

FatAndProud said:


> I am in love :wubu:



Me too!! Wow!!!:wubu:


----------



## NJDoll (Oct 8, 2010)

mccormick said:


> I am one of these people.



really hott!!!


----------



## paintsplotch (Oct 8, 2010)

mccormick said:


> I am one of these people.



you are quite the eyecandy :blush:


----------



## AuntHen (Oct 9, 2010)

I think I am fat and fit.

I haven't always been... either I wasn't as active as I should/could have been and/or I was eating foods that weren't good for my body (and by that I mean, for *my *body personally as I have to watch sugar, etc due to Diabetes and other things in my family's health history). I don't have Diabetes, but I certainly could if I am not careful... I do have blood-sugar issues (precursor)

I could actually jog or run instead of walk (endurance wise) but things bounce too much and I always worry it will hurt my knees, so I just stick to walking, hiking and taking the stairs whenever I can. Oh! And I love to dance :happy:


----------



## LillyBBBW (Oct 9, 2010)

LoveBHMS said:


> Whether or not thin people are unhealthy is never relevent. Ever.
> 
> I can say that non-smokers get lung cancer but that hasn't got anything to do with the fact that smoking causes cancer.
> 
> ...



Yes but the difference is a person on skis is not assumed broken until he's broken.


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 9, 2010)

LillyBBBW said:


> Yes but the difference is a person on skis is not assumed broken until he's broken.



Lilly- yes... as we all seem to focus on the "appearence" as being truly fit is what happens inside...

Here's one for you... you can put it under "stange but true" when you think of the Late Mentzer Brothers of Bodybuilding fame... 






*Ray and Mike Mentzer in their prime*

*R*ay Mentzer (August 2, 1953  June 12, 2001) was the brother of Mike Mentzer and winner of the 1979 AAU Mr. America competition. Mike won the rival IFBB Mr America in 1976. Ray also won the 1976 Junior Mr. America and the 1978 IFBB Mr. USA. Ray Mentzer was the strongest bodybuilder in the history of the sport. He later became the owner of MedX rehabilitation clinics. He was an exponent of heavy duty training along with Mike and although retiring from competition in 1982 carried on training to the Heavy Duty high intensity principles. In 1983 he flew to Florida in order to be trained by Arthur jones. At a body of then unthinkable 250 plus pounds he added even more muscle within a month. He, along with Sergio Oliva, was the only bodybuilder to have a genuine 20 plus arm measurement. At one time, training for just 6 weeks, he squatted 902 pounds for 2 repetitions. He died from complications resulting fromBergers Disease. It is said those complications resulted in kidney failure. *Ray died just two days after discovering Mike's dead body in the very same apartment due to heart failure.*

source: Wikipedia

-------------------------------------------------------






*Mike Mentzer*


*M*ike Mentzer (November 15, 1951  June 10, 2001) was an American former IFBB professional bodybuilder, businessman, and author
Mike Mentzer started competing in local physique contests when he was eighteen. His first contest was in 1969. In 1971 he suffered his worst defeat, placing 10th at the AAU Mr. America, which was won by Casey Viator. Mentzer considered his presence at this contest important later on, as it was here that he met Viator who gave Mentzer the contact information for his trainer Arthur Jones. After a layoff of a few years, he returned to competition in 1975 at the Mr. America, placing third behind Robby Robinson and Roger Callard. Mentzer went on to win that competition the next year, in 1976. He won the 1977 North America championships in Vancouver, British Columbia, and competed a week later at the 1977 Mr. Universe in Nîmes, France placing second to Kal Szkalak.
In 1978, Mentzer won the Mr. Universe in Acapulco, Mexico with the first and (thus far) only perfect 300 score. He became a professional bodybuilder after that 1978 Universe win. In late 1979, Mentzer won the heavyweight class of the Mr. Olympia, again with a perfect 300 score, but he lost in the overall to Frank Zane who was awarded the title for a third time that year. In the 1980 Mr. Olympia he placed fourth (in a tie with Boyer Coe) behind Arnold Schwarzenegger, Chris Dickerson and Frank Zane. He retired from competitive bodybuilding after that show at the age of 29. He maintained that the contest was rigged until the day he died, and never said he thought that he should have won, but that Arnold shouldn't have, though he eventually got on good terms with Schwarzenegger

Source:
Wikipedia


----------



## FatAndProud (Oct 9, 2010)

I would say I'm fat and fit 

View attachment 85697


----------



## gobettiepurple (Oct 10, 2010)

LoveBHMS said:


> Whether or not thin people are unhealthy is never relevent. Ever.
> 
> I can say that non-smokers get lung cancer but that hasn't got anything to do with the fact that smoking causes cancer.
> 
> ...



If, in your post, you are trying to follow the rules of logic for the fit and fat discussion, then your statements dont make sense.

There is a point to saying that being "fit" or "healthy" has nothing to do with weight, and using people who are thin and unhealthy as examples refuting the absolute statement "you must be thin to be healthy" then it actually supports the hypothesis. I believe that this absolute statement "you must be thin to be healthy" goes back to the OP's questions regarding whether you can be fat and fit.


----------



## Tracii (Oct 11, 2010)

mccormick said:


> I am one of these people.



OMG! What a cutie and a great body!
Love the jeans on you very sexy.nom,nom,nom!


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 11, 2010)

mccormick said:


> *I am one of these people.*









* 
Great Pic McCormick: always good to be 'Fat and Fit'... makes one less grumpy 

Had to dust off an old photo to show some..."A-shirt" Support*:bow: :bow: :bow:


----------



## FatAndProud (Oct 11, 2010)

I need to get a white wife beater


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 11, 2010)

FatAndProud said:


> I need to get a white wife beater



*yes* *yes* *yes*


----------



## CarlaSixx (Oct 11, 2010)

I've got quite a few A-shirts in many different colours. Comfiest type of summer shirt out there 

I'd love to be fat and fit but I totally lack motivation. No one is helping me get motivated, either.


----------



## FatAndProud (Oct 11, 2010)

wet t-shirt contest!!!


----------



## CarlaSixx (Oct 11, 2010)

FatAndProud said:


> wet t-shirt contest!!!



I forfeit! lol.


----------



## FatAndProud (Oct 11, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> I forfeit! lol.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Oct 12, 2010)

I'm not fat & fit BUT I am marginally more fit than I was a year ago with some effort. There is some physical stuff that I've burned beyond recognition but I never thought I would make it back this far. Feeling pretty smug about it actually. :happy:

Hand me one of those wet t-shirts. *RAWR*


----------



## TinyTum (Oct 12, 2010)

I would consider myself to be fat and fit (as in physically fit, not in the sexy definition). I go swimming a lot which helps. Can do 80 x 25 metre lengths (2 km) of the pool *all front crawl* without being puffed out at the end of it.  Did 5 km in August and wasn't puffed out after that although my shoulders and arms were tired.

I'm rubbish at walking up mountains and take many breathers. I live in a flat area of the UK where there are no mountains or significant hills to practise on. That's my excuse and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## paintsplotch (Oct 15, 2010)

im fat and fit..... theres alot i can do without a problem. 
im healthy other than my size


----------



## Rebel (Oct 15, 2010)

ZainTheInsane said:


> Is it possible to be fat and fit at the same time?



Yes.
For example, the offensive linemen of the National Football League.


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Nov 16, 2010)

Haha, I actually was wondering in the context of bbws rather than bhm. But good information and feedback. Thanks all


----------



## bonified (Nov 29, 2010)

It's funny the fat & fit thing. I have been going to the gym regularly for over a year and if I tell people that don't know me, gym things or speak about certain excercises, they look at me like im full of shit cos I'm still obviously fat. 

But I know i smash it there and am fitter than I've ever been, even more so than when I was a so called normal weight. Sure I want to up the cardio, I'm at about 25-30 mins before I get full jelly legs, but I'm chippin away at it. As a woman, I lift pretty heavily but I've always been strong. 

Fitness to me is flexibility coupled with stamina & strength. Your body needs to be able to work for you, you need to work with it. My goal is to be able to run & talk at the same time. I don't give a shit about size, it's how I feel not what I think. I am a very physical person and sex actually motivated me, as simply unfit people cant eff hard enough or long enough.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Dec 11, 2010)

ZainTheInsane said:


> Is it possible to be fat and fit at the same time?




yes it is,you can be fat and fit and athletic at the same time.not to brag but i am one of those people.i may be big but i can run fast,and am light on my feet so yes it is very possible.you dont have to be in shape to be healthy.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Dec 11, 2010)

tonynyc said:


> Lilly- yes... as we all seem to focus on the "appearence" as being truly fit is what happens inside...
> 
> Here's one for you... you can put it under "stange but true" when you think of the Late Mentzer Brothers of Bodybuilding fame...
> 
> ...



OMG Mike Mentzer my idol!  HIT is always the way to go. R.I.P. Mike and Ray.


----------



## bigmac (Dec 11, 2010)

Rebel said:


> Yes.
> For example, the offensive linemen of the National Football League.



Fat and strong is not the same as fat and fit -- fit implies healthy. Some linemen go to very unhealthy lengths to get so big.


----------



## fat hiker (Dec 11, 2010)

bigmac said:


> Fat and strong is not the same as fat and fit -- fit implies healthy. Some linemen go to very unhealthy lengths to get so big.



What sort of things do linemen do that are so unhealthy? Of course there are the tales of massive after-game and after-practice feasts and such, but what specifically unhealthy things do they do? 

Thanks!


----------



## LillyBBBW (Dec 15, 2010)

fat hiker said:


> What sort of things do linemen do that are so unhealthy? Of course there are the tales of massive after-game and after-practice feasts and such, but what specifically unhealthy things do they do?
> 
> Thanks!



He may be referring to the alleged steroid use that is rampant in professional sports these days.


----------



## tonynyc (Dec 15, 2010)

LillyBBBW said:


> He may be referring to the alleged steroid use that is rampant in professional sports these days.



Some of those supplements have been known to do a good deal of harm as well... Next time you go to a Bookstore and browse through a Bodybuilding Magazine - a good portion is devoted to advertisement... heck a few ex competitors like Rich Gaspari are also in the supplement business


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Dec 15, 2010)

tonynyc said:


> Some of those supplements have been known to do a good deal of harm as well... Next time you go to a Bookstore and browse through a Bodybuilding Magazine - a good portion is devoted to advertisement... heck a few ex competitors like Rich Gaspari are also in the supplement business



yes i totally agree,Gaspari Nutrition is HUGE now! but i agree most Bodybuilding magazines are full of supplement advertisements.if you take out all the ad pages,there is only like 5 pages worth of articles.lol Rich should have won an Olympia for sure though.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Dec 15, 2010)

LillyBBBW said:


> He may be referring to the alleged steroid use that is rampant in professional sports these days.




i agree,i'd rather hit my natural limit then take steroids...supplements and steroids are very different.supplements "supplement" you,but steroids give un-natural-like gains...


----------



## Physix (Dec 16, 2010)

LoveBHMS said:


> Whether or not thin people are unhealthy is never relevent. Ever.


Uh, yes it is. Anorexia is taken pretty seriously. Am I missing something?


----------



## LillyBBBW (Dec 17, 2010)

tonynyc said:


> Some of those supplements have been known to do a good deal of harm as well... Next time you go to a Bookstore and browse through a Bodybuilding Magazine - a good portion is devoted to advertisement... heck a few ex competitors like Rich Gaspari are also in the supplement business





HeavyDuty24 said:


> i agree,i'd rather hit my natural limit then take steroids...supplements and steroids are very different.supplements "supplement" you,but steroids give un-natural-like gains...



On a not so completely unrelated note, I sing in an orchestral choir. Each singer is listed in the program and if you have sung in the group 25 years or more you get a '#' placed next to your name. Somewhere on the page it tells you what the # means but it's in small print and hard to locate in the dark. Recently some coworkers came to one of the shows and saw my name printed with the # next to it and asked me what it meant. I told them but now I'm kicking myself because I totally missed the opportunity to tell them that it indicates singers who tested positive for steroid use.  Seriously, I crack myself up sometimes. When that brainstroke came to my head I thought of you two. :happy:


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Dec 17, 2010)

LillyBBBW said:


> On a not so completely unrelated note, I sing in an orchestral choir. Each singer is listed in the program and if you have sung in the group 25 years or more you get a '#' placed next to your name. Somewhere on the page it tells you what the # means but it's in small print and hard to locate in the dark. Recently some coworkers came to one of the shows and saw my name printed with the # next to it and asked me what it meant. I told them but now I'm kicking myself because I totally missed the opportunity to tell them that it indicates singers who tested positive for steroid use.  Seriously, I crack myself up sometimes. When that brainstroke came to my head I thought of you two. :happy:




haha funny story,i think there is an asterik by althletes names if they have used i think or something like that lol.and um,thank you for thinking about me even if it was just alittle,means alot.:blush:


----------



## LillyBBBW (Dec 17, 2010)

HeavyDuty24 said:


> haha funny story,i think there is an asterik by althletes names if they have used i think or something like that lol.and um,thank you for thinking about me even if it was just alittle,means alot.:blush:



Yes, I heard that a while ago. I was talking about Barry Bonds some time ago and someone mentioned that they were thinking of adding his name to the Hall of Fame but with an asterisk next to it indicating that he tested positive for steroids. I don't have a dog in that fight at all but it was inspiration for my choir joke.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Dec 17, 2010)

LillyBBBW said:


> Yes, I heard that a while ago. I was talking about Barry Bonds some time ago and someone mentioned that they were thinking of adding his name to the Hall of Fame but with an asterisk next to it indicating that he tested positive for steroids. I don't have a dog in that fight at all but it was inspiration for my choir joke.



haha and a good joke at that.when i thought of the asterik thing i thought of Barry Bonds too.


----------



## tonynyc (Dec 17, 2010)

LillyBBBW said:


> Yes, I heard that a while ago. I was talking about Barry Bonds some time ago and someone mentioned that they were thinking of adding his name to the Hall of Fame but with an asterisk next to it indicating that he tested positive for steroids. I don't have a dog in that fight at all but it was inspiration for my choir joke.



Lilly:
A great movie you might to check out is Bigger Faster Stronger

I had posted this movie in the Health Thread awhile back... but,there is a clip in the movie about Musicians using performance like drugs to help them prior to performing on stage


----------



## tonynyc (Dec 18, 2010)

tonynyc said:


> Lilly:
> A great movie you might to check out is Bigger Faster Stronger
> 
> I had posted this movie in the Health Thread awhile back... but,there is a clip in the movie about Musicians using performance like drugs to help them prior to performing on stage



Follow-up...not sure which scene of the Bigger Faster Stronger Doucmentary mentions it.. but, this concerns musicians using Beta Blockers...

This was an article from the NY Times in 2004

NY Times : Musicians and Beta Blockers


----------



## LillyBBBW (Dec 18, 2010)

tonynyc said:


> Follow-up...not sure which scene of the Bigger Faster Stronger Doucmentary mentions it.. but, this concerns musicians using Beta Blockers...
> 
> This was an article from the NY Times in 2004
> 
> NY Times : Musicians and Beta Blockers



Wow. I know that drug addiction and alcoholism are really bad in musical circles of all types. Singing is sooo connected by physical well being. I know quite a few opera stars who use. It's pretty bad. I had no idea about the performance enhancing drugs though. I'll watch Tony, thanks for the tip!


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Dec 19, 2010)

tonynyc said:


> Lilly:
> A great movie you might to check out is Bigger Faster Stronger
> 
> I had posted this movie in the Health Thread awhile back... but,there is a clip in the movie about Musicians using performance like drugs to help them prior to performing on stage





i LOVE that documentary man,it was very good and insightful.Bigger,Faster,Stronger was great.the narrator did a good job too.another good documentary is "The Truth About Steroids" pretty good too.


----------



## bigmac (Dec 19, 2010)

fat hiker said:


> What sort of things do linemen do that are so unhealthy? Of course there are the tales of massive after-game and after-practice feasts and such, but what specifically unhealthy things do they do?
> 
> Thanks!



I've seen first hand how high school coaches encourage their linemen to "bulk up." So you have kids purposefully overeating, doing _only_ heavy weights, and taking steroids. Not a recipe for good health.

The pressure to get big is even more intense at the college and pro levels.

Ohio State researchers have concluded that many linemen are not healthy.


http://researchnews.osu.edu/archive/linemen.htm


----------



## FishCharming (Dec 23, 2010)

im fat, and i try to be fit. i'm not an FA or an FFA but i was told that i need to participate on other boards so pardon the interruption

post count!


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 24, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> im fat, and i try to be fit. i'm not an FA or an FFA but i was told that i need to participate on other boards so pardon the interruption
> 
> post count!


*
what is fat other then your head?????*


----------



## vinarian (Dec 31, 2010)

ZainTheInsane said:


> Is it possible to be fat and fit at the same time?



It is tough to stay fit - I've been there, 310lbs, but hiking 150 miles per week, I just like to eat -- unfortunately, I got a new job, where I cant take six days off each week, and while I've only gained about 30lbs or so, I definately feel fat(er) - by ALOT


----------



## fat hiker (Jan 1, 2011)

vinarian said:


> It is tough to stay fit - I've been there, 310lbs, but hiking 150 miles per week, I just like to eat -- unfortunately, I got a new job, where I cant take six days off each week, and while I've only gained about 30lbs or so, I definately feel fat(er) - by ALOT




Ah, glory days - eat all your want, exercise a lot, be big and fit! But hard to maintain and have a job....


----------

